# No More Taking The Pilsner



## fraser_john (31/7/12)

Another reasonably bland article espousing beer and its pairing with food, nothing the majority of members here would not know already.

The Age article


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/12)

Ballocks. The only good food and beer pairing is a pint of best bitter and a ham, veal and egg pie. B)


----------



## bruce86 (31/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Ballocks. The only good food and beer pairing is a pint of best bitter and a ham, veal and egg pie. B)




you forgot the VB and meat pie drowned in dead horse combo! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/12)

Or a vindaloo and six pints of lager then do a runner.


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/12)

BBQ T-bone generously marinated with a few glugs from a Stubby of New.


----------



## tricache (31/7/12)

It's such a shame that this is all "new" to the public...when I first started getting into different beers and then trying them with different food people looked at me funny and the usual "but its beer, its not like wine" argument came up :lol: as usual it ended whatever social event I was at fairly quickly

Its good to see it starting to get out there though


----------



## spudfarmerboy (31/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Or a vindaloo and six pints of lager then do a runner.


 BribieG, they should have made that an Olympic event, the poms would have been assured of a gold medal.


----------



## NewtownClown (31/7/12)

I disagree with only one point in the article; "Beer has as much history, nuance and variation in flavours and textures as wine...".

Beer has a longer history, more nuance and wider variations in flavour and textures than wine.

I am a wine lover and have friends in the industry who are always keen for me to sample something new and exciting they have discovered, generally they are all good to drink and have an interesting complexity.

A beer, new to me, is more likely to cause a huge grin and arch my eyebrows at the surprising width of intricacy of flavour, aroma, texture AND colour than wine could.


----------



## NewtownClown (31/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> BBQ T-bone generously marinated with a few glugs from a Stubby of New.


 Try marinating that t-bone over night in a reduction of your favourite stout or porter :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/7/12)

I say that to people when I hear lines like "beer's something you drink cold on a hot day" or "beer is just beer, nothing special".

I just say "wine is wine - it's all the same" - and if that gets the conversation going, then I can bring out the variations in beer.

I also generally say "wine has one ingredient - grapes, beer has malt, hops and water" (I leave out yeast on both).

Usually, get people defending wine and you can then ramp up defending beer more.

On the article - I don't think it was that bad. Usually those articles are a bit one-dimensional, condescending, pompous or severely inaccurate (or contain corona and "imported" beers as benchmarks). The fact that they mentioned BUL beers are fakes won brownie points with me.


----------



## Phoney (31/7/12)

"Let's face it, wine and chocolate dont work" :wacko: 
- Sorry but a dark bitter chocolate & a nice Cab Sav or an aged Port work way better with Chocolate than any beer in my opinion! (Though a RIS does go well too). Then dont get me started with desserts in general and dessert wines and muscats and so on. Yum!

On the whole I agree with the article that the quality of beer in quality restaurants is generally pretty shit, but I wouldnt want to sit through an entire degustation with matched beers. I have been to a few food & beer pairing nights before with 3 - 5 courses and by the time dessert came around i felt bloated like an over inflated balloon that was about to burst. Couldnt fit in anymore beers no matter how tasty they were. If it's one or two dishes and a tasty beer or two, then sure.

The Missus & I ate at Eleven Madison Park in NY a couple of months ago, had the 13 course degustation with matching wines. One of the dishes came out with a Saison from France and another came out with a cider from Ireland. The rest of the dishes came out with the best wines I've ever had in my life. I think this was a perfect balance.


----------



## big78sam (31/7/12)

My wife and I were talking about this recently and discussed exactly the same analogy as the article, a wine list consisting entirely of the same style of wine. We were at a restaurant that had "ales" on the drinks list and had a handful of lagers listed underneath, not an ale in sight...


----------



## Jay Cee (31/7/12)

Ploughman's Lunch & a nice Stout, that's all you need to know about pairing.


----------



## Brisfox (31/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Or a vindaloo and six pints of lager then do a runner.




Bribie your really showing your Britishness.......


----------



## Ross (31/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> "Let's face it, wine and chocolate dont work" :wacko:
> - Sorry but a dark bitter chocolate & a nice Cab Sav or an aged Port work way better with Chocolate than any beer in my opinion!



I think you need to broaden your beer horizons.... Our Baltic Porter aged in rum barrels pairs better with chocolate than any wine I've tasted (& that's a fair few - love my wine)  

cheers Ross


----------



## tricache (31/7/12)

Ross said:


> I think you need to broaden your beer horizons.... Our Baltic Porter aged in rum barrels pairs better with chocolate than any wine I've tasted (& that's a fair few - love my wine)
> 
> cheers Ross



:icon_drool2: tease


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/7/12)

Ross said:


> I think you need to broaden your beer horizons.... Our Baltic Porter aged in rum barrels pairs better with chocolate than any wine I've tasted (& that's a fair few - love my wine)
> 
> cheers Ross



I have no doubt that this is the case.

It is the closest thing a beer has ever got to a liqueur (my non-craft beer drinking brother described it as a liqueur more than a beer) - and has made me want to both brew it, and buy port.


----------



## Nick JD (31/7/12)

Starburst lollies and hefeweizen. 

Even non-snobs can play this game.


----------



## Phoney (31/7/12)

Ross said:


> I think you need to broaden your beer horizons.... Our Baltic Porter aged in rum barrels pairs better with chocolate than any wine I've tasted (& that's a fair few - love my wine)
> 
> cheers Ross



You'll have ship a few bottles down to Sydney for me to be the judge of that.


----------



## DJR (31/7/12)

It's true. So many places with 5+ beers, all pale lagers. Refreshing when you find a spot with a few good craft beers available too. 

If places are going to have such an un-adventurous beer menu, then let people BYO beer...


----------



## QldKev (31/7/12)

Rollmops and weizen, yum


----------



## tricache (31/7/12)

This topic has got me thinking I need to talk to a friend who owns a restaurant which has a reputation for a fairly large spirits and wines list they need to get into beers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/7/12)

Actually, what's funny in the article is the quote from a sommelier (I think) who says that beer turnover is difficult to warrant putting it on the menu vs wine (and I assume markup will have something to do with that).

I add to that - if there is no beer I want to drink - I don't. I stick to water - which is free. No margin on that, and someone is paid to continually top it up.

Call me scummy, but I don't drink for the sake of it. I drink because I like the taste. I don't mind the odd glass of really good quality wine (or port), but I really, really have to be in the mood for it.

Whereas I'm always in the mood for a decent beer - so long as the style fits my mood enough (ie. I don't drink hefe when I feel like porter).

I refuse also to pay "premium" prices for BUL beer, and if it ain't on tap (except good craft brews - aka Nogne O, SN etc) I don't pay $8 for a stubby for it.

If I'm really wanting a beer, I can drive home and tap the keg heartily 

Goomba


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/12)

Sausage & Wizz Fizz sandwiches & a few longnecks of Tooheys Old.

The pairing of bbq sauce and the Wizzfizz leaves a unique damp sizzle on the tongue, which is then delicately absorbed by the toasty notes & medium/thin body of a mouthful of Old.


----------



## Rowy (31/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Actually, what's funny in the article is the quote from a sommelier (I think) who says that beer turnover is difficult to warrant putting it on the menu vs wine (and I assume markup will have something to do with that)..................
> 
> If I'm really wanting a beer, I can drive home and tap the keg heartily
> 
> Goomba



You can match that heavy of yours with any 500gm Rump I've ever tasted Goomba. That'd just about do me fine I reckon. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/7/12)

Rowy said:


> You can match that heavy of yours with any 500gm Rump I've ever tasted Goomba. That'd just about do me fine I reckon. :icon_drool2:


I'm going to have another taste of that tomorrow, 1st of august yay, and see what all the fuss is about. Maybe in the last month and a bit, something has happened.

Then Thursday i will have a tap,at your 2. Yum!

Goomba


----------



## notung (31/7/12)

Fry up a few strips of bacon, then a motherload of green beans & brussells sprouts in the fat. Avalanche onto some home sourdough, top with a fried egg or two and serve with an english style bitter or english IPA. Heaven.


----------



## Bizier (1/8/12)

Home made chilli lime pickle with sharp cheddar on a cracker with IPA.

or

Baked beans and Reschs Pilsner (worked at uni).


----------

